# For Sale- 2008 Legacy 1200 Ornamental CNC



## Elite

We are selling a 2008 Legacy 1200 Ornamental CNC. We have invested over $12000.00 in the machine, computer and software. It does have the computer to run it and has the software for writing codes. This is All CNC. It has A, X, Y, Z Axis. B axis is manually adjustable. Less than 100 hours on the machine. We have upgraded machines . Asking 7500.00 + freight OBO. You can also contact us at [email protected] Pictures can be sent.


----------



## dannelson

wondering what you upgraded too ?


----------



## Gshepherd

If this is anything like the Legacy 1800 CNC (8 foot) I had it is pretty much Junk…. It was in my shop for 48 hrs and sent back to Legacy. Then trying to get Legacy to handle a problem is piss poor at best. Quick to Sell, Slow to take care of problems. Hate to be so blunt but for 7500.00 you be better off buying a CAMaster Stinger with Rotary and have 2 years product protection and Actual Human llifetime support. You be better off selling it for 2-3k at best and be lucky…

Getting parts from Legacy on that machine or support is poor. I pitty the poor soul who pays 7500.00 for that. Personally I would not have the guts to sell that to a fellow woodworker and sleep at night. I am just calling it how I see it. I have owned 2 Legacy CNC's and I still have nightmares…. It took me 5 years to rethink CNC again after that screw job.

Maybe the newer Legacy CNC's are good I do not know or will ever know just from past experience. If they would have treated me better I would have one in my shop now instead of my CAMaster which in the beginning was no joy ride but I got top notch support quick fast and in a hurry in both hardware and software. Now she is running top notch and all is back to Unicorns and Rainbows….... Your better off Donatng it to a school and get a write off.


----------



## Elite

There is a learning curve when you go to any new CNC machine and 48 hours does not seem to be much of a window when learning a new machine. With a little time and patience you could learn to do a lot with a machine like this one. Our experience with Legacy was different; of course we live in the real world and not one made of Rainbows and Unicorns.Maybe it was because we set realistic expectations for a response and support. Although I appreciate the ideas (selling for less / donating) we will move forward with our original attempt and make future negotiations with an individual who is interested in purchasing.

Regarding the upgrade, We moved to a machine which was a little more heavy duty an, Artisian, 6 years ago and we are still turning custom post in our shop.


----------



## Gshepherd

_There is a learning curve when you go to any new CNC machine and 48 hours does not seem to be much of a window when learning a new machine. _ It sure is when the machine was set up by a Legacy Tech at my shop and he determined after the 2nd day it would not work for making the columns as promised. Upgraded to the Phantom for 49k to just make columns no design software just Mach 3. Then tech support was poor at best. Taking 2-3 days before tech support or waiting 9 days for a solution on software issues is not Real World in my book.


----------



## msmith1199

I have a Legacy Arty CNC and I've been very happy with it and with Legacy. I can't speak to the problems listed here, but mine is a fine machine.


----------



## oldnovice

One experience does not condem the entire company!
When I did my research, about three years ago, Legacy was rated as one of the best customer support in the CNC market. I am surprised that they could have changed that dramatically.


----------



## popeyekris

I see you first posted this a few months ago but, i thought I'd put my two cents in anyways.

I bought a legacy 1800 a few years ago, the owner's manual that arrived with it was a mimeographed bunch of loose pages, not even bound. Manual had missing pages to boot. Small parts were missing too! I couldn't get legacy to come up with a better manual for the price i paid for this. couldn't get support on proper "how to" unless i lived within 100 miles of them. but, since i live over 2500 miles from them I was on my own. I eventually sold it on Craig's List, glad i did. one thing that usually get's me to move on to bigger and better things, is Customer Service. And my experience with Legacy always was a nightmare. No more Legacy for this kid. I bet a local school with a Industrial Arts program would love to have your legacy, if you donated it to them for a tax write off. Good luck, hope you educate the perspective buyer or non-buyer of the Legacy's legacy in customer service support…it doesn't exist on their non-cnc machines.


----------



## BurlyBob

Like Kris said this post has been here for months. Wonder if they sold it or not.


----------

